# Mẹ chọn ovix xịt mũi không ho con ho sổ mũi kho thời tiết thay đổi



## Ovixbaby (27/12/21)

Bài viết này mình muốn chia sẻ chân thật về 1 số sản phẩm tốt mà mình đã dùng cho bé nhà mình.
Cá nhà mình là 1 em bé ngoan, trộm vía khỏe mạnh.
Thành quả để có được sức khỏe là nhờ nhiều yếu tố, sự cố gắng từ con, từ mẹ và tất cả những người đang chăm sóc con (ông, bà, cô, dì, chú, bác, anh chị em...).

Chân ái đời mình có lẽ là được sinh ra trong 1 gia đình hạnh phúc, lấy được 1 người chồng tuyệt cú mèo và gia đình bên chồng cũng rất hiếm có, thì việc biết đến những sản phẩm này cũng chính là chân ái lớn lao.

Nhớ ngày đầu làm mẹ bao vụng về, lo lắng, 1m đầu ít sữa, lo lắng con ko được bú mẹ sẽ đề kháng kém, cố gắng kích sữa,...cuối cùng cũng thành công , con được ti mẹ hoàn toàn.
Tháng thứ 2 trở đi con lại hay trớ, lên cả mũi...ngày nào cũng như ngày nào trớ vài bận, lo lắng, bất an...con bắt đầu khò khè...lại nỗi lo con dễ bị viêm TPQ, VP. Nhỏ nước muối sinh lý ròng rã hơn tháng trời...chẳng ăn thua, lại lặn lội tìm thông tin trên mạng. Chẳng hiểu cơ duyên ở đâu đọc được nhiều bài viết y chang bé nhà mình. Đọc kĩ từng comment mong tìm ra giải pháp là xịt mũi ovix baby
Lần mò đọc hết bài viết, inbox hỏi để được tư vấn , mô tả tình trạng bé. Được hỏi rất kỹ về bé nhà mình, có tiền sử bệnh gì ko...sau rồi mới tư vấn mua 1 liều ovix baby 20ml liệu trình 3 tháng 450k + ship 30k. Đọc thành phần thảo mộc và nano bạc mình cũng an tâm.






Ngày đầu lấy thuốc về, bà ngoại còn nghi ngờ, sao lại mua thuốc trên mạng, cứ dùng linh tinh...áp lực nhưng đánh liều dùng thử. Trộm vía sau 1 tuần đã cải thiện rất nhiều, tiếp tục dùng theo hướng dẫn.dùng hết 3 lọ và ngưng thì thấy tình trạng của bé sau khi ko dùng vẫn ok. Chứng tỏ ko bị phụ thuộc vào thuốc.

Sau thời gian bị chinh phục bởi Ovix thì đã trải nghiệm thêm vài sản phẩm nữa của ovixbaby.
Tiếp sau Ovix baby là tới 1 số sản phẩm của cucciolo:
Sáp ấm cucciolo, sản phẩm đúng như cái tên, thoa vào hầu, ngực, lưng, lòng bàn chân giúp bé ko bị lạnh, nhất là về đêm. Đặc biệt sản phẩm ko hề nóng, mùi rất dễ chịu, thời gian giữ ấm lâu (khoảng 8-10h). Vậy là yên tâm thoa lúc đi ngủ là được rồi.






Kem dưỡng ẩm cucciolo : đúng kiểu vừa bôi vừa muốn ăn vì mùi nó thơm rất chi quyến rũ ấy. Sản phẩm của con nhưng mẹ dùng trước vừa là thử nghiệm, vừa là trị khô nẻ cho mẹ luôn. Bất ngờ lắm vì cứ nghĩ ko thể có tác dụng với làn da trâu như mình chứ. Ấy vậy mà bôi lúc sáng mà tận chiều làm về vẫn mềm da, ko hề cảm nhận thấy vị rát khô của mùa hanh nữa. Trộm nghĩ em bé nào cũng nên sắm 1 lọ dưỡng ẩm trong cái mùa đông đầy hanh khô này
Ngoài 1 số sản phẩm trên thì kem bôi muỗi cucciolo, kẽm biogam mình đã dùng qua đều cho kết quả khá mĩ mãn






Thực sự qua gần 1 năm đồng hành, bản thân mình nhận thấy chân ái của cuộc đời là điều thật giản dị. Con chưa từng phải dùng kháng sinh, sức khỏe ổn định chính là hạnh phúc của cha mẹ.
Bài viết hôm nay hơi dài dòng nhưng chủ yếu vẫn là rì viu cho các mẹ (nhất là các mẹ có con nhỏ) tìm được cho mình những sản phẩm tốt, hạn chế khánh sinh nhất có thể cho con. Để mọi em bé đều được vui cười mỗi ngày.
Rì viu xong rồi tui lại ôm cục vàng này mà nỉ non với hẳn dây nạ


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (10/1/22)

*Làm thế nào để con học online tại nhà hiệu quả?*

- Dịch Covid, các con phải học online trên máy tính, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được các bé truy cập máy tính làm gì và lên mạng xem những nội dung gì ?

- Thay vì học tập, rất nhiều con thường xuyên dùng máy tính chơi Game, lướt FB, xem YouTube ... thâu đêm suốt sáng

- Tệ hơn, trẻ truy cập các trang web đen dù vô tình hay hữu ý

 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.

 *#VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:*

 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính

 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng

 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online

 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)

 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube

 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con

 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ

 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.

 Và nhiều tính năng khác

 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.

 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng.

>>> VAPU cam kết:
✔ Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
✔ Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
✔ Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !

Hãy inbox ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !

---------

Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU

☎Liên hệ :

*  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978*

Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com

Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU



​


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (15/1/22)

CON HAY VÀO WEB ĐEN VÀ CHƠI GAME ONLINE, BỐ MẸ CÓ GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHƯA?
- Dịch Covid, các con phải học online trên máy tính, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được các bé truy cập máy tính làm gì và lên mạng xem những nội dung gì ?
- Thay vì học tập, rất nhiều con thường xuyên dùng máy tính chơi Game, lướt FB, xem YouTube ... thâu đêm suốt sáng
- Tệ hơn, trẻ truy cập các trang web đen dù vô tình hay hữu ý
 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.
 #VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, #VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với #VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.
 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy inbox ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU:
 Hotline: Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com


----------

